# Winter Weed Help



## Arayt (Aug 13, 2014)

I have a field that I overseed every year w/ winter rye for grazing. This year I have a small weed that has almost covered the entire field, it looks like ground cover and I'm sure it hurts my wye yield. I've tried to ID it and from what I can tell its parsley piert???? What would be the best way to take care of this? Forgot, to mention I live in middle Ga and I use the field for goat grazing. Any help would be appreciated.

Thanks, Ray


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

Pics?

Regards, Mike


----------



## Arayt (Aug 13, 2014)

Will do, I'll post them tomorrow.

Many Thanks, Ray


----------



## endrow (Dec 15, 2011)

Corn speedwell https://g.co/kgs/UvRJa6 This weed is becoming particularly More seen as a Winter annual. Could it be this weed Mixed with a henbit and chickweed. . DICAMBA would work or possibly Harmony . Check the labels


----------



## Hayman1 (Jul 6, 2013)

endrow said:


> Corn speedwell https://g.co/kgs/UvRJa6 This weed is becoming particularly More seen as a Winter annual. Could it be this weed Mixed with a henbit and chickweed. . DICAMBA would work or possibly Harmony . Check the labels


If it is speedwell, chaparral gets it. It's the only thing that I have had good success with speedwell control.


----------



## Arayt (Aug 13, 2014)

Attached is picture of weed. This has practically covered my field.

Any advise would be appreciated.

Thanks, Ray

After doing more searches, could it be burweed?

Tks Ray


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

I think you have self-diagnosed it Ray. Dicamba/2-4d works well on burweed according to several recommendations. I googled burweed and it is a dead match to what you have in your pic. In this area, Brash is the trade name for a Dicamba/2-4d herbicide....it also goes by Rangestar and Weedmaster was the original.

Regards, Mike


----------



## Arayt (Aug 13, 2014)

Mike, Many thanks for the info. I have 24-d on hand do you think it will work alone or is it important that I need dicamba?

Thanks, Ray


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

Arayt said:


> Mike, Many thanks for the info. I have 24-d on hand do you think it will work alone or is it important that I need dicamba?
> 
> Thanks, Ray


Ray, dicamba seems to help a good bit when the temps are cooler and just all around does a better job than straight 2-4d typically.

Regards, Mike


----------



## Arayt (Aug 13, 2014)

Thanks again Mike!!

Ray


----------

